# multiple pads



## gq12o (May 10, 2009)

for those of you who train on pads, do you guys have multiple pads laid out for your maltese?

i currently have 3: in the dining room, (under the table LOL.. she loves to go there) end of the hallway, and one in my room, where she sleeps)

should i gradually consolidate into 1, or do you guys just lay out multiple pads?


and do the trays help with the "misses"? my maltese just loves to go wee on the edge of the pad, and she sometimes she's off by an inch or so. she makes the effort, but just misses. i just currently have the pads out on the carpet. im not worried too much about the urine, as we will be installing hardwood within a month. but im just wondering if i should get trays so she is on the tray to go wee.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

The trays are fabulous.....I wouldn't go without them. Also, the best pads on earth are called Gridlock puppy pads. I order them from Amazon. Just do a search at amazon and you will find them....I have 2 trays...one in kitch and one in our bathroom since she sleeps with us at night now and then she can climb down her puppy steps and use her tray in the middlw of the night if need be!!! I did start out with 3 places instead of 2.
Blessings!
Elizabeth


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i started out with 3 or 4. Now we are at 1 peepad since we moved to a smaller place.


----------



## gq12o (May 10, 2009)

ive been using natures miracle, but these are expensive. 

has anyone tried natures miracle and gridlock and compared the two?

also, has anyone tried mednet's branded pads. they are pretty cheap, but dont want to waste my money if they are crap. 

for those of you that have used natures miracle pads, is the grass scent only on the edges (green area?) this maybe the case as she only goes along the edges. or do other maltese dogs like to go on the edge of the pads?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I train on puppy pads, but treat it more like an 'outdoor area'. 

With Jax I had 1 pad on the deck and we took him out just like you would if they were going potty outside.

Kenzie has 1 pad and it's out in our garage (we've moved). I have it behind a pen area, so when I was training she would go in there and I could force her to stay until she went. Otherwise she would just wander off and go in the hallway or something.


My dogs learn they have to ask to go out to potty. I don't like the idea of just leaving pads down and they can go whenever they want. It's too rewarding to go potty and I like to control the reward. If they potty in the right spot and I'm not paying attention, how can I reward? I've found this to work best for me!

Edit to add: I use tray pads and like them a lot. It helps define the 'potty space'.


----------



## dawkinll (Feb 8, 2009)

Miss Q has two puppy pads set out right beside each other. She's been trained since she was very little, but she still aims off the pad sometimes. :shocked:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Having to 2 maltese, I find having multiple pads is best for us. I use these holders:http://www.petedge.com/Clean-Go-Pet-Puppy-...der-ZW91444.pro with these pads: http://www.precisionpet.com/detail.aspx?id=64. Personally, I like the little stinker pads better than the gridlock as I find them to be more absorbent. I have tried a lot of brands of piddle pads and I always go back to the little stinker pads. Oh and no going off the pads since adding the holders.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I realize I'm not the norm here, but my house is "puppy pad city" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Good Lord, I have the worlds largest puppy pads, going down my hallway ~ :smrofl: 

My original three girls (Jops, Sammie, and Frankie) only had two pads, very close together.

They were trained to go to a certain area. My fosters, well that's up in the air. 

I do beleive, whether it be outdoors, or indoors, they should be trained to one area.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

With all of mine (right now 11), I have 4 pads down but they are the washable kind and measure 36 x 36, I also have all the boys wearing belly bands because I usually have at least one foster that marks and then my boys have to mark on top . Also everyone goes out in the backyard an average of 5 or 6 times a day! I feel like my life revolves around pee and poop!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

We used to have pads in several locations. I always feared as puppies they couldn't hold it long enough to reach just one location, especially in a two-story house. But after a while my husband pointed out to me that J & J run all the way downstairs to get a drink of water, so why can't they do the same to go pee? I reluctantly agreed and now we have just one location, with two UGODOGs back-to-back. There hasn't been a single problem! Mind you, I did this when they were over a year old. I think you know intuitively when they can hold it for longer periods.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I use the 4 Paws wee wee pads and I like them a lot. 
I have one in the living room and 2 in the bedroom. Spanky is a "wandering pooer" so I find having 2 gives him more room to hopefully land it on the pad. I also use a holder for the single pad which does help keep peeps in place but he still wanders off mid poo now and again :huh: .... I need pads with a gravity field!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

There is one pad in a downstairs bedroom for Wolfie, one down in the basement , near the back door for Star (our poodle who will go down steps without being carried) and I should put one in the dining room......Wolfie often poops next to the dining table! (grrrrrr)


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I have two pads for Coconut and they are both in the little trays which I love! I keep one in my daughters room because she closes her door and Coconut hangs out with her in there and needs a pad and one in the hallway.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have to use multiple pads in one area (about 4 or 5 extra large pads) because I have a fluff who bolts while doing the deed, so her little poops don't always make it on the pad, LOL.  We have their pads set up in our garage.


----------

